# Discord Bot



## unverbesserlich (22. Nov 2020)

kann jemand für mich ein bot oder irgendwas für discord programmieren dass bot eine datei automatisch schicken.
zum beispiel wenn man schreibt !Aufgabe1Mathe dann wird direkt die lösung geschrieben.
soll nicht auch ein bot sein?
vllt kennt ihr eine andere lösung dafür


----------



## kneitzel (22. Nov 2020)

Also wenn es nur um das tauschen / weitergeben von Dokumenten geht, dann gibt es da ja mehr wie genug Optionen.

Wieso nicht einfach einen Dienst wie Onedrive, Google Drive oder Dropbox für den Austauch von Dateien nehmen? Da muss dann nichts entwickelt werden ...


----------



## JCODA (22. Nov 2020)

1. Warum dringend?
2. Soll der Bot die Matheaufgabe auch lösen? 
3. Falls nein: Sollte das ziemlich einfach machbar sein per Befehl eine feste, schon vorhandene Datei zu schicken... 
4. Wie hoch ist die Aufwandsentschädigung, wenn Dur einfach etwas funktionierendes bekommst?
5. Es ist immer gut, den eigenen Beitrag nochmal durchzulesen, nachdem man ihn geschrieben hat. Dann merkt man vielleicht, dass man ziemliches Wirrwarr geschrieben hat.


----------



## mihe7 (22. Nov 2020)

JCODA hat gesagt.:


> 1. Warum dringend?


Vermutlich wollte er uns einfach eine Freude machen. Ich liebe solche Threads, deren Titel die Dringlichkeit hervorheben. Man weiß genau, dass im Text dann etwas von der Brisanz des Zehennägelschneidens steht und ist schon ganz gespannt, was es diesmal ist. Das hat was von Adventskalender


----------



## BestGoalkeeper (22. Nov 2020)

unverbesserlich hat gesagt.:


> wenn man schreibt !Aufgabe1Mathe dann wird direkt die lösung geschrieben


so etwas könnte ich allerdings auch gebrauchen 🤣


----------



## White_Fox (22. Nov 2020)

unverbesserlich hat gesagt.:


> zum beispiel wenn man schreibt !Aufgabe1Mathe dann wird direkt die lösung geschrieben.


Tja...ein bisschen Texterkennung, dann ein neuronales Netz etwas trainieren und ein Expertensystem. Würde ich mal so als Ansatz hinstellen...


----------



## mihe7 (22. Nov 2020)

Ah, da kommt einfach ein Link auf WolframAlpha


----------



## kneitzel (22. Nov 2020)

Ja, das soll bitte einer Bauen .. Und dann bitte etwas erweitern: ich will Anforderungen im Discord sagen können und dann sollen da fertiger Code mit Unit Tests und so raus kommen  .. 

Reicht am Anfang, wenn da nur Spring Framework unterstützt wird, aber Jakarta EE sollte später auch noch kommen .. 

Von der Priorität bitte vor dem Java Forum Bot erstellen - wobei das natürlich auch toll ist: komplexe Fragen werden dann von der KI beantwortet ....


----------



## BestGoalkeeper (22. Nov 2020)

Oder zu Microsoft Math 

Aber die Crux ist ja, diese Tools können auch nicht ALLE denkbaren Aufgaben lösen...


----------



## mihe7 (22. Nov 2020)

BestGoalkeeper hat gesagt.:


> Aber die Crux ist ja, diese Tools können auch nicht ALLE denkbaren Aufgaben lösen...


Ein wenig soll der TE ja schon noch selbst machen müssen. Jetzt muss ich wieder aufhören, sonst wird der T-Knochen am Ende noch böse


----------

